# What is a good natural finish for mahogany?



## mhawkins2 (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to finish a clock face made of mahogany veneers and bocote inlay. This is my first time finishing mahogany, and I intend to use a natural finish and let the mahogany age naturally rather than staining it.

Given the porous nature of mahogany should I still try to use a silica filler to smooth the surface or can I use tung oil and maybe some shellac? Any recommended mixtures?

Is there a silica filler that will not dies the wood?

As always you advice and experience are greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a mahogany chair done with deft natural oil, a year later and it still looks like that…
Chair

I did nothing but sand to 500 grit abralon pad and then apply the deft oil in the usual way.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Any time I have worked with mahogany I have finished with only varnish. Here is my first piece of funiture and it was finished in 1982. No sealer, no stain, just varnish - I forgot what type years ago.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've used a both a blend of 100% pure tung oil, Boiled linseed oil and poly. and general finishes arm r seal. both are good but I prefer to blend my own and on the jewelry both in my projects, that jewelry box still looks the same way 2 years later. And my favorite quote from my 6 year old at the time daughter was "daddy i just can't stop touching it, it feels sooo good" 
i sand to 400 and then burnish the surface with 0000 steel wool and then apply the fiinish.


----------

